# Callese



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

A good question...

My 2.5 yr old lab has developed a large callese on each of her fore legs. They have really gotten bigger since we have bought a new house that is nearly all tile and hardwood floors. Have any of you ahd a similar experience or could you prvide me with some advice?
... the vet was not much help.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the callous is protecting her leg is it causeing a problem?


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

no - I just wanted to see if there was something that I could do to anything to prevent it.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

buy her a couple dog beds to put in areas she like to lay in so shes not laying on the floor.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Let he have your side of the bed. Actually, this is very common in labs and nothing for you to worry about.


----------



## RETRVER (Feb 12, 2006)

Depending on how long your dog has had these calluses and how big they have become start applying Ivermectin. The sooner you identify the better for more hair regrowth.

The reason Ivermectin works is that these callouses are caused by opportunistic little mites that live on all dogs. They're attracted to slight cuts caused by the dogs getting up and laying down so the ivermectin kills them and allows it to heal and the hair to grow back.

Just a little amount will do you and work wonders over the course of a few weeks. Dab a small amount on the calluses and rub in every other day for best results.

I should have added you can find this cheap at your local farm store.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Didn't know about mites, will have to check that out, thanks. All my labs had the callous on the elbows. It seemed worse in the summer as they like to lay on the cool cement in the garage. Better in the winter on the carpet.  The last lab will get an infection so bad that it will swell and then drain and heal and cycle again. My vet had no remedy, he had even tried snake venom with no results.


----------



## RETRVER (Feb 12, 2006)

Dick/Folks,

Ivermectin (paste wormer for horses type) is a old horse remedy to keep calluses off the elbows of horses and very much works for dogs. Just not widely known in the dog world. It tastes horrible to a dog but best to rub it into the calluses. Just a tiny amount to be applied and you'll have most of the tube left over if it shows its self again or use it on a couple of dogs in moderation.

It works and might save some concerned owner a trip to the vet office.

*I'm not a vet so if you have further concerns consult your personal vet. However, I'd be happy to answer any general questions. Good luck.

:beer:


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Thanks a lot for your insight. I appreciate it.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Learn something new everyday, thanks retrever


----------



## RETRVER (Feb 12, 2006)

To expand:

(*again I'm not a vet)

What folks commonly see on their field dogs is callous formations initially created from low grade chronic irritation, (i.e. laying on concrete, wood, dirt, etc) as these bony areas (such as the elbow region) lack sufficient fat underneath the skin to pad the area. The opportunistic mites then make their move into the abrasions and the dog's body out of reaction creates larger and larger calluses. I've never heard of major or minor health concerns caused by a callous but in layman terms its just ugly to many people.

Off label uses are effective against internal and external parasites, including ear mites, sarcoptic mange mites, demodectic mange mites, and several species of lung worms. Ivermectin is in many deworming/parasite drugs we give our dogs today. Heartguard being one. I should note it should *not *be used on Sheepdogs and Collies or even crosses of those breeds. My rule of thumb is herding breeds. But then again if you own one of those breeds you already know that fact I'm guessing. But folks in the know use it on Beagles, Hounds, and other working dogs without any problems and safely. A tiny bit goes a long ways.

Dick it sounds like your dog got a hot spot?


----------

